# Fv-1 debugging



## captainmint (May 17, 2020)

Hello, I have some problems with my spatialist(arachnid), I only get dry signal, only the mix and volume pots are working.
I checked everything other than fv-1, they are all working. I’m new to fv-1 so I don’t really know how to tell whether it’s burnt or not.
(I ordered stuff to build an audio probe, it takes forever to come during this time in Europe, don’t know when I will get it.)
Here’s the voltage read of my fv-1, the only thing that I’m not sure about is the crystal part, pin 9 and 10. 
(PIN15 is 1.04, not -1.04, my bad.)

Could anyone help me check if there’s anything suspicious?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2020)

I'll have to open one up and compare voltages, but pins 1 and 2 don't seem right.
Pin 15 definitely shouldn't be negative.

Where did you get your FV-1 IC?    Can you post a picture?


----------



## captainmint (May 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> I'll have to open one up and compare voltages, but pins 1 and 2 don't seem right.
> Pin 15 definitely shouldn't be negative.
> 
> Where did you get your FV-1 IC?    Can you post a picture?



Thank you, here’s the pic. I got it as a kit from musikding


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2020)

Check for continuity between Pin 14 of the FV1 and pin 6 of the EEPROM, and also between Pin 15 of the FV1 and Pin 5 of the EEPROM.


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2020)

On second thought, the Spin logo doesn't look right on that FV-1 IC.....     

Let me double check the ones I have in stock tomorrow morning.   Production was moved to a different manufacturer recently and it's _possible_ the logo placement changed, but I don't believe that's the case.


----------



## captainmint (May 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> Check for continuity between Pin 14 of the FV1 and pin 6 of the EEPROM, and also between Pin 15 of the FV1 and Pin 5 of the EEPROM.


yes, they are connected


----------



## captainmint (May 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> Check for continuity between Pin 14 of the FV1 and pin 6 of the EEPROM, and also between Pin 15 of the FV1 and Pin 5 of the EEPROM.


BTW I checked pin15 on fv-1 again, it's 1.04, not minus....my bad


----------



## captainmint (May 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> On second thought, the Spin logo doesn't look right on that FV-1 IC.....
> 
> Let me double check the ones I have in stock tomorrow morning.   Production was moved to a different manufacturer recently and it's _possible_ the logo placement changed, but I don't believe that's the case.


but in general it's annoying that we have to order everything as a kit from musikding, I have only done 2 projects, they messed up the components both of the times. If musikding stocked their fv-1 from a not trustworthy supplier I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Brambasstik (May 17, 2020)

Hi, I just had the same symptoms on a hydra kit I also got from musikding. The issue was a resistor wasn't letting the signal arrive to the FV-1... Musikding had mislabeled, it was 1 meg instead of 1k. Maybe check all resistors values ?


----------



## captainmint (May 17, 2020)

Brambasstik said:


> Hi, I just had the same symptoms on a hydra kit I also got from musikding. The issue was a resistor wasn't letting the signal arrive to the FV-1... Musikding had mislabeled, it was 1 meg instead of 1k. Maybe check all resistors values ?


DAMN!!! you're a genius! my R3 is a 1meg!!! let me check if I have spare 1k around. thank you so much!


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2020)

Hopefully that'll do it!    And yep, looks like the logo engraving has been changed on the new batches of FV-1's.


----------



## captainmint (May 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> Hopefully that'll do it!    And yep, looks like the logo engraving has been changed on the new batches of FV-1's.


Nah, there were in total 3 resistors that were mislabeled. I changed all of them, still getting the same result, sad.
Maybe it's my fv-1. I will just put this one aside for now?

Also there were two 24LC32A in the kit I got, one was labelled eeprom, I don't know why they gave me two... I just don't trust musikding anymore


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2020)

Ground the left end of R5, if you get effects (it won't be the Spatialist) then you can suspect the EEPROM as the problem.


----------



## captainmint (May 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> Ground the left end of R5, if you get effects (it won't be the Spatialist) then you can suspect the EEPROM as the problem.


I can't really tell if there's an effect when I ground R5, but there's a noticeable  volume drop when I ground it


----------



## captainmint (May 20, 2020)

Robert said:


> Ground the left end of R5, if you get effects (it won't be the Spatialist) then you can suspect the EEPROM as the problem.


hello, I built an audio probe today, I don't get any sound when I touch the left end of R5, and only dry signal when I touch the right end, the sound is same when I have the EEPROM on the board or take it off.
No output at pin28. Should I just go for a new fv-1 now? Thank you!


----------



## zgrav (May 20, 2020)

are you getting an audio signal at pin 1 of the FV-1?


----------



## captainmint (May 21, 2020)

zgrav said:


> are you getting an audio signal at pin 1 of the FV-1?


yes, I have signal at pin1, and when I ground R5, that’s pin13 right?


----------



## EdJ (May 23, 2020)

Does it work now?
As i am about to start building with a FV-1 for the first time,i am following this thread and curious how it is going on.


----------



## captainmint (May 23, 2020)

EdJ said:


> Does it work now?
> As i am about to start building with a FV-1 for the first time,i am following this thread and curious how it is going on.


I ordered a new fv-1 chip from banzai music, they ship orders really slow during this time, it hasn't been shipped yet, I will let you know as soon as I replace it!


----------



## EdJ (May 23, 2020)

Thank you,good luck with it!


----------



## captainmint (May 17, 2020)

Hello, I have some problems with my spatialist(arachnid), I only get dry signal, only the mix and volume pots are working.
I checked everything other than fv-1, they are all working. I’m new to fv-1 so I don’t really know how to tell whether it’s burnt or not.
(I ordered stuff to build an audio probe, it takes forever to come during this time in Europe, don’t know when I will get it.)
Here’s the voltage read of my fv-1, the only thing that I’m not sure about is the crystal part, pin 9 and 10. 
(PIN15 is 1.04, not -1.04, my bad.)

Could anyone help me check if there’s anything suspicious?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gordo (May 23, 2020)

Now that I'm scrounging for parts (pronounced "cheap") I found an old TonePad hand-etched board in my junkpile with the chip and xtal.  Suprisingly ahead of its time back then.  Anyway I successfully desoldered both the chip and xtal and transplanted the chip to a newly acquired Deflector board and works like a champ.  Take your time, use solder braid if you have it, and don't pull on either the chip legs or pads.  It sucks that you guys are having to deal with bad kits from Banzai.  Looks like you know what you're doing with the iron and both the Arachnid and Deflector projects are amazing.


----------



## captainmint (May 24, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Now that I'm scrounging for parts (pronounced "cheap") I found an old TonePad hand-etched board in my junkpile with the chip and xtal.  Suprisingly ahead of its time back then.  Anyway I successfully desoldered both the chip and xtal and transplanted the chip to a newly acquired Deflector board and works like a champ.  Take your time, use solder braid if you have it, and don't pull on either the chip legs or pads.  It sucks that you guys are having to deal with bad kits from Banzai.  Looks like you know what you're doing with the iron and both the Arachnid and Deflector projects are amazing.


Wow sounds like an adventure!

I didn't know there was a thing like chip quik, damaged the pad of pin6 when desoldering.
yes I used solder braid, I'm just not good at handling it yet.
hope that I can solder a jumper between pin6 and pin8 when I have the new chip, fingers crossed.

btw it's musikding who messes up components, but banzai also sends wrong things sometimes, so don't even know if I should correct that haha


----------



## captainmint (Jun 10, 2020)

EdJ said:


> Thank you,good luck with it!


Hey, I got my new FV-1 today, I replaced it, still the same problem, there's no output on pin28, I damaged the pad of pin6 and pin26 while desoldering the old one, so I wired pin6 and pin8, pin26 to R8, still no luck. I'm giving it up now


----------



## zgrav (Jun 10, 2020)

set it aside for another project, but keep the board and your original fv-1 chip.  you might try to reuse the fv-1 chips in another board, or you might decide to take a fresh look at your board later to see if you can find out what the problem was/is


----------



## captainmint (Jun 11, 2020)

zgrav said:


> set it aside for another project, but keep the board and your original fv-1 chip.  you might try to reuse the fv-1 chips in another board, or you might decide to take a fresh look at your board later to see if you can find out what the problem was/is


Thank you! This board has gone through too much, I think I'm gonna reusing some components and the eeprom to build an fv-1 platform, I think this project has been mentioned several times in this forum. https://github.com/mstratman/fv1-pedal-platform Thank Mark for making it open source.


----------

